# Long-line Jug Fishing trip



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Long-line catfishing yesterday. Kept 9. Tried fishing with previously frozen bait, only got two smaller ones. Ran down to the bait hole and netted a dozen big shad (and one giant crappie returned safely). Each shad made 3 or 4 baits. Had 10 jugs left in the boat, so tossed them out about 1/2 mile downstream of the old bait jugs. Ran up to the jugs with old bait and changed out with fresh bait until I ran out. In the next hour caught 7 good ones, all on the fresh bait. Lesson learned.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You can’t beat the fresh stuff. If it doesn’t bleed, I don’t want it. Nice eats.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

come on, man, tell us where this was. i wanna go.
jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Time to get the grease hot and peel some taters. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> come on, man, tell us where this was. i wanna go.
> jack


Hell Jack you know where I live. Right there.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Hell Jack you know where I live. Right there.


yep, i figured. 
a buddy and i went just past the cahaba about 3 weeks ago. couldn't find any shad so we just bream fish the bank. good job on the cats, btw.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> yep, i figured.
> a buddy and i went just past the cahaba about 3 weeks ago. couldn't find any shad so we just bream fish the bank. good job on the cats, btw.
> jack


Go up in the Big Ditch (between Cahaba and the Callaway plantation on the right). It's stumpy but you can castnet the main channel and on up in there to the right. Shad can be hard to come by but if you throw a 7 footer you can get a few usually.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report!


----------

